# New from Western NY



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome. I'm in the Catskills...read up on the various diseases of honeybees i.e. European Foulbrood and American Foulbrood...I personally wouldn't buy used boxes and frames because of AFB, but some might disagree with me. Good luck! Lots of info here.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome Bob.
I'm in Elmira.

If you live near Cattaragus, there's a guy there named Kale Luce who raises excellent queens.

His website is http://alleganymtnbeefarm.webs.com/


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome 
I'm originally from Arcade.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome. I advise melting all the comb you got, burn the frames, and scorch the supers to lessen the possibility of AFB. You don't really know the lineage, the disease history of the hives these used to be.

I am from Brasher Falls,NY, where is Western? I've been all over NY and don't recall a town or village called Western. Half kidding.  Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bob!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome,


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome. Look forward to getting to know you better! Beesource is really great place to learn all about beekeeping and meet some really awesome people!


----------



## bobabbey (Sep 2, 2013)

I am in a small town of York 14592, 1/2 hour south of Rochester.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Been there.


----------

